# beach report



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Fished for about an hour before sunset. 4 jacks and 1 blue, each about 1.5-2 pounds on a Sprite gold spoon. Everything very close to shore. I was attracted to this section of beach by a Pelican swimming around in circles very close to the beach (much closer than usual). As I approached there was a second bird doing the same thing but it was a Bonapart gull. There were small (1/4-1/2 inch) bait fish with hardtails (those things with the spines that always seem to stick you and never heal). Blue and jacks were in the same area.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Vero 
Thanks for the report from down there.
Hope you hook up with the Mogan soon.  
T<---->Lines

Kozlow
P/S Have seen nothing but undersized everything up here.


----------



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi thanks for the report,I am new to pierandsurf and this is my first post.I am interested in finding out more about the vero beach area.I live in Iowa but have my mother and two sisters living in vero.I enjoy reading the reports even though I am so far away.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey CB
I don't usually fish the area but I like
these links. http://vero-beach.fl.us/index.html http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/ftpierceStuartbeaches.php http://vero-beach.fl.us/chamber/rec_fish.htm http://cityguide.flatoday.com/fe/recreation/fishingforecast.htm http://cityguide.flatoday.com/fe/recreation/fishingforecast.htm http://www.tcpalm.com/tcp/fishing_forecast/ 

Come on down wet a line and visit Mom+Sis

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

thanks for the links they are a lot of help.I cant wait for May so I can come to vero and do some saltwater fishing.


----------

